
Clojure Training with Stuart Halloway and Stuart Sierra - DanielRibeiro
http://pragmaticstudio.com/clojure
======
Estragon
I find it hard to imagine deriving $1900 of value from the class relative to
spending the same amount of time learning independently from Halloway's book,
which I can buy for approximately $30.

~~~
dpritchett
~$1000/day is pretty standard for corporate software training; I know a
previous employer paid about that much to send me to a few SAP courses.

~~~
Estragon
OK, I could see a corporation with a lot of money to splash around covering
the cost as a way to motivate a developer...

------
jdludlow
The PragProg books are great. Can anyone comment on the quality of their
classes?

~~~
dcrall
The classes are very good. They always have top notch trainers like Dave
Thomas, Mike Clark, and Stu Halloway. The class sizes are small, so you have
lots of one-on-one time. Of course there's only so much you can learn in two
days, so I think it's important that you have some knowledge going in. That
way you're in a position to know what to listen for and ask.

